# Rome: Old Town and some lesser known gems in Northern Rome's neighbourhoods.



## Luca_Rome (Sep 25, 2008)

ROME

Sunday

15th feb., 2012


*Part I: Centro

Part II: Northern Rome (Flaminio, Parioli, Pinciano)*

*Parte I: Centro*


1) Piazza del Popolo










2) Piazza del Popolo *Obelisks of Pharaos Ramesse II and Merenptah, XIII century B.C.*










3) Piazza del Popolo










4) Piazza del Popolo










5) Piazza del Popolo *Obelisks of Ramesse II and Merenptah, 13th century B.C.*










6) Piazza del Popolo










7) Piazza del Popolo










8) Villa Borghese










9) Piazza del Popolo










10) Via del Babuino









11) Vial del Babuino









12) Via del Babuino









13) Via del Babuino









14) Via del Gambero









15) Piazza di Spagna









16) Piazza di Spagna









17) San Silvestro 









18) San Silvestro 









19) San Silvestro 









20) San Silvestro 









21) San Silvestro 









23) Piazza San Silvestro









24) Piazza Colonna









25) Piazza Colonna









26) Piazza Colonna









27) Monte Citorio









28) Piazza della Rotonda, Pantheon Obelisco do Farao Ramses II









29) Sant'Andrea della Valle









30) Trastevere









31) Tevere









32) Santa Maria in Trastevere









33) Santa Maria in Trastevere









34) 









35)









36) Trastevere









___________________________________________________________________________________________

*SEGUNDA PARTE*


*ZONA NORTE: Bairros: Flaminio, Parioli e Pinciano.*


37) Villa Svezia,now owned by Caltagirone family.
Swedish queen Victoria de Baden lived here.
http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vitória_de_Baden

Via dei Tre Orologi, Pinciano 









38) Villa Svezia, Via dei Tre Orologi, Pinciano









39) Via Flaminia









40) Via Mangili, Pinciano









41) Via Mangili, Pinciano









42) Via Mangili, Pinciano









43) Villa Giulia









44) Viale Bruno Buozzi, Parioli









45) Parioli









46) Viale delle Belle Arti, Parioli









47) Via Fortuny, Borghetto Flaminio









48) Viale Regina Margherita









49) Viale Parioli









50) Viale Parioli









51) Via delle Tre Madonne, Pinciano









52) Via di Villa Sacchetti, Pinciano









53) Via di Villa Sacchetti, Pinciano









54) Via di Villa Sacchetti, Pinciano









55) Via di Villa Sacchetti, Pinciano









56) Via Mangili, Pinciano

*A maioria dos condominios superluxuosos dessa rua (cor laranja) foram projetado pelo arquiteto Giulio Gra' entre os anos 1923 e 1939*










57) Via Mangili, Pinciano









58) Via Mangili, Pinciano









59) Via Mangili, Pinciano









60) Via Mangili, Pinciano









61) Via Mangili, Pinciano









62) Via Mangili, Pinciano









63) Via Mangili, Pinciano









64) Via Mangili, Pinciano









65) Via Mangili, Pinciano









66) Via Mangili, Pinciano









67) Via Mangili, Pinciano









68) Via Mangili, Pinciano









69) Via Mangili, Pinciano









Tutti i Diritti Riservati // All rights reserved


----------



## tpe (Aug 10, 2005)

Very lovely. Thanks. I assume that these are your pictures? If so, then I hope you also posted them in "Urban Showcase"


----------



## Pedro Paulo Carreira (Jan 15, 2008)

Linda cidade! Não é à toa que é chamada de "Cidade Eterna".


----------



## Luca_Rome (Sep 25, 2008)

tpe said:


> Very lovely. Thanks. I assume that these are your pictures? If so, then I hope you also posted them in "Urban Showcase"


Thank you. The pics are mine. 

Thanks for indicating the right thread in which to post them. I will look for that.


----------



## Luca_Rome (Sep 25, 2008)

Pedro Paulo Carreira said:


> Linda cidade! Não é à toa que é chamada de "Cidade Eterna".


Obrigado Pedro, também postei no SSC brasileiro. 
Thanks Pedro, I also posted these pix in the specific Brazilian SSC ("mundo afora")

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1479587&highlight=

Se quiser, naquele thread tem também um link ao outro thread sobre Roma que eu fiz hà umas semanas.

There you can also find a link to another thread about Rome.


----------



## tpe (Aug 10, 2005)

Luca_Rome said:


> Thank you. The pics are mine.
> 
> Thanks for indicating the right thread in which to post them. I will look for that.


No problem. I am sure you will get lots of appreciative comments if you also post your pictures in that part of the forum.


----------

